# Ceiling Fan Installation for Pergola



## kerry42 (Nov 3, 2009)

Get your self a octagon bell box and yes if you want go ahead and built a wooden box around the bell box for appearance purposes if you want . those bell boxes come in gray, white, green ,& bronze color most of the big box stores carry them or go to a electric supply house hope that helps. kerry


----------



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

I am under the impression that code requires that a fan be mounted to an electrical box specifically listed for use with the fan. That's the problem, I guess, is that I cannot find a box listed for use with a fan that is ALSO listed for use in a wet location.

Am I confused?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

If the box provides the sole support for the fan it must be rated for fan support. A regular weatherproof round box is not rated for fan support.


----------



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

Precisely my point. So, what can I do in this situation? Is there an alternate means of supporting the fan? Or a special box for use in this situation?


----------



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

Any additional thoughts?


----------



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

So, returning to this with hopes that it might regain some interest.

So, if the box is not the sole support, then I can use any box really, right?

So, is it possible to screw the fan directly to the pergola rafter?

Would the following work? Sister a 2x8, maybe 1' in length to either side of the rafter, for appearances and to protect the box, then just use a pancake box attached to the rafter and the attach the fan itself directly to the rafter, would that work?

All of the pergola components will be treated with a solid white stain, but do I need to protect this area more? Should I apply ice and water shield to the top where the three pieces of lumber come together?


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Is there a roof on this thing?


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

stubits said:


> So, returning to this with hopes that it might regain some interest.
> 
> So, if the box is not the sole support, then I can use any box really, right?
> 
> ...


Yes, you may use any box you like if the fan bracket is fastened directly to the structure. Having said that, how are you getting the power to the pancake with your method listed above.


----------



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

No, there's no roof, this is a very traditional pergola structure.

My thinking on running the wiring was to notch one of the sistered pieces (not structural) and feed the wire that way.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

xxxxxx


----------



## stubits (Dec 30, 2008)

Absolutely, a wet rated fan is much easier to find than a wet rated fan junction box.

Do they make wet rated pancake boxes?


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

stubits said:


> Absolutely, a wet rated fan is much easier to find than a wet rated fan junction box.
> 
> Do they make wet rated pancake boxes?


 Not that I've ever used. I would suggest using a round weather proof box and run the bracket screws through it into the framing.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

brric said:


> Not that I've ever used. I would suggest using a round weather proof box and run the bracket screws through it into the framing.


Yep.

All I have fans I've installed in pergolas have roofs on them.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Maybe you can find some more info by reading this.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f29/wet-location-paddle-fans-12442/


----------



## andrew79 (Mar 25, 2010)

would a rab box not work? it has the structural strength for that and it's designed for wet locations.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

andrew79 said:


> would a rab box not work? it has the structural strength for that and it's designed for wet locations.


What's the difference between that and a round wp box?


----------



## andrew79 (Mar 25, 2010)

brric said:


> What's the difference between that and a round wp box?


i have no idea :laughing:. I'm assuming a wp box is plastic. Rab boxes are metal that are designed for wet locations.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

andrew79 said:


> i have no idea :laughing:. I'm assuming a wp box is plastic. Rab boxes are metal that are designed for wet locations.


But not listed for a fan support.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

andrew79 said:


> i have no idea :laughing:. I'm assuming a wp box is plastic. Rab boxes are metal that are designed for wet locations.


That photo is a round wp box.


----------

